# Angeln auf Kreuzfahrt



## Chris F (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Hat schonmal jemand auf eine Kreuzfahrt von Miami zur Karibik geangelt?
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ne normal starke Rute mitnimm oder lieber eine mit höherem Wurfgewicht.
In Miami würde ich gerne auf die Barsche angeln und in der Karibik auf die Salzwasserfische.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung gemacht


----------



## porbeagle (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreuzfahrt*

Du willst aber nicht vom Kreuzfahrer runterfischen oder?

Wenn du Lust hast auf Big Game genauso wie Light Tackle kannst du das dort ohne Probleme. Die schmeißen dich tot mit Angeboten Tackle kannst du leihen.
Selbst Peacockbass gibts dort. Nimm dir nen Guide der holt dich morgens kümmert sich um die Papiere ab aufs Boot und dann gehts los.


----------



## Chris F (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreuzfahrt*

hm
Wäre auch eine Idee!
Dann müsste es aber eine Balkonkabine hinten raus sein :q:q


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreuzfahrt*

Chris, wie lange ist denn jeweils dein Aufenthalt an den Plätzen? Wäre auch hilfreich zu wissen! Normalerweise sind die Aufenthaltszeiten ja relativ kurz bei einer Kreuzfahrt, nicht ideal für Angelausflüge normalerweise? Also mehr Input über den geplanten Reiseverlauf wäre sicher hilfreich!


----------



## tomsen83 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreuzfahrt*

Die gute 80lbs Kombo hinten raus und auf Wahoo und King geschleppt :q Die Standardschleppgeschwindigkeit bei den Amis auf diese Fische liegt bei um die 15 Knoten. Dat sollte der Dampfer schaffen#6


----------



## JasonP (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreuzfahrt*

Musst dem Captain nur beibringen, er soll den Kahn anhalten, damit du den fisch sicher landen kannst


----------



## Kotzi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Kreuzfahrt*

http://www.tierchenwelt.de/funfacts/tierische-rekorde/714-rekorde-fische-schnellsten.html

Ach son Marlin packt das!


----------

